# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  αγορα απο ebay πομπών linear FM

## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,

αγορασα το τελευταιο καιρο 3 "σκουπιδια" exciter fm απο το ebay.
2 rvr & 1 suono. (2 καινουρια και ενα παλιο)

λοιπον,
τα exciter λειτουργουν αριστα, και δεν θα τα ελεγα καθολου σκουπιδια.
το μονο προβλημα που ειχα, ηταν με το πρωτο pll (ενα πολυ παλιο αλλα ομορφο rvr stereo) οπου ειχε χτυπηθει η συσκευασια του και ειχαν σπασει 2 διακοπτες τους οποιους και αλλαξα.
Φυσικα θα ερωτηθω πως ξερω οτι λειτουργουν καλα.
ισχυς, ηχος τα βλεπω και μονος μου, αρμονικες δεν υπαρχουν, γιατι εβαλα το σκανερ πανω στα exciter ... και δεν ειχα ... αρα καλα παιζουν.

για να μην σας κουραζω, δεν φοβαμαι να αγορασω τετοιες συσκευες απο το ebay.

παμε τωρα στα δυσκολα.

*στο 1 Kwatt, linear broadband τρανζιστορ ή λυχνια ?*
αυτο που εγω γνωριζω, τοσα χρονια, ειναι οτι με τα διαφορα broadband
τα εχεις ολα ετοιμα με την μια. απο την αλλη η λυχνια ...εχει την χαρη της και κοστιζει (ως αγορα απο ebay) πολυ λιγοτερο.

δηλαδη, στα ιδια χρηματα, εχεις σε ενα λινεαρ λυχνιας τα διπλα βαττ.

και αρχιζουν οι ερωτησεις.
Βρηκα ενα λινεαρ 3cx800 ES1000, με την λυχνια να εχει φαει (λενε) το 50% της ζωης της και να βγαζει 800 βαττ.
ας δεχθω λοιπον οτι θα χρειαστω συντομα λυχνια
Η τιμη του με ολα (μεταφορα συσκευσια κλπ κλπ) ειναι 700 ευρω ! ! !

*Αν δεχθω οτι το λινεαρ παιζει καλα, ειναι καλη η τιμη σε σχεση με τα εδω μεταχειρισμενα ?*

*εκτος απο λυχνια, που αλλου πασχει ενα τετοιο λινεαρ (που πιθανο να ηταν σε καποιο βουνο χρονια) ?*

*αυτα τα μηχ/τα, αν τα οδηγας με καλα exciter υπαρχει περιπτωση να σου κανουν τρελα πραγματα (παρεμβολες ...)?*

*τι θα επρεπε να δω-ρωτησω, πριν το αγορασω?*

*υπαρχει σε αυτα (es1000 ή με την 3CX800) τα λινεαρ, καποια "στανταρ" βλαβη ?*

*αν παρα ταυτα το αγορασω σε αυτη την τιμη, αν το δω και μονο σαν υλικα, ειμαι χαμενος ?*

*αν δεν αγορασω το ES1000, Ποιες κατα την γνωμη σας ιταλικες κατασκευες (με την 3cx800) ειναι οι καλλιτερες ?*

*τελικα, το 2008, αγορα λινεαρ λυχνιας, μηπως ειναι μ@λ@κια ?*

*μηπως τα broadband τρανζιστορικα, σε αυτην την ισχυ, σημερα (200ειναι η καλλιτερη λυση ?*

*μηπως, αντι να πεταω λεφτα για αγορες, να βαλω μπρος την 4cx350 που εχω σε μια αποθηκη ? (και ας βγαζει λιγοτερα απ τα μισα)*

καθε γνωμη σεβαστη.
ευχαριστω
Γιωργος

----------


## electron

Γιώργο πιστεύω ότι η λυχνία σε τέτοιου είδους μηχανηματα δεν χάνει ποτέ την αξία της και ίσως είναι μαζί με της ακριβές audio εφαρμογές,οι τελευταίες και μοναδικές χρήσεις που θα παραμείνουν για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια. 
Τώρα το αν ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα ακόμα κι αν λειτουργεί άψογα,θα σου βγάζει παρεμβολές κλπ είναι αρκετά σχετικό και το ίδιο θα σου έλεγα αν επρόκειτο να αγοράσεις ένα αντίστοιχο καινούργιο. 
Γνωρίζεις και συ πολύ καλά ότι σε τέτοιου μεγέθους ισχύς και εφόσον δεν το δουλέψεις σε βουνό,κάποιες παρεμβολές είναι αναπόφευκτο να μην υπάρχουν,όσο καλά σχεδιασμένο και συντονισμένο κι αν είναι. Από κει και έπειτα το ρίσκο είναι δικό σου.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο πιστεύω ότι η λυχνία σε τέτοιου είδους μηχανηματα δεν χάνει ποτέ την αξία της και ίσως είναι μαζί με της ακριβές audio εφαρμογές,οι τελευταίες και μοναδικές χρήσεις που θα παραμείνουν για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια. 
> Τώρα το αν ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα ακόμα κι αν λειτουργεί άψογα,θα σου βγάζει παρεμβολές κλπ είναι αρκετά σχετικό και το ίδιο θα σου έλεγα αν επρόκειτο να αγοράσεις ένα αντίστοιχο καινούργιο. 
> Γνωρίζεις και συ πολύ καλά ότι σε τέτοιου μεγέθους ισχύς και εφόσον δεν το δουλέψεις σε βουνό,κάποιες παρεμβολές είναι αναπόφευκτο να μην υπάρχουν,όσο καλά σχεδιασμένο και συντονισμένο κι αν είναι. Από κει και έπειτα το ρίσκο είναι δικό σου.



καπως ετσι το βλεπω κι εγω (σχετικα με τις λυχνιες)

παρεμβολες απο τον ογκο της rf  στο χιλιομετρο σιγουρα - το ξερω - θα εχω, αλλα δεν με νοιαζει αυτο. (θα το βαλω χαλκιδικη) Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι παρεμβολες σε αλλες συχνοτητες (vhf-uhf)

και μετα,  φοβαμαι  τα προβληματα που "δεν θα μπορεσω" (θα μου βγει ο κωλος) να επισκευασω πχ 
πτωση αποδοσης ψυξης (αντε λυσε το μπλοουερ)
καταστροφη βασης λυχνιας (αντε να το κανω ολο φυλλο φτερο)
μετασχηματιστης υψηλης ...

αυτα φοβαμαι. (και ισως καποια που δεν γνωριζω ...)

α και κατι αλλο, κονεκτορα εξοδου εχει εναν LC. αν βαλω ανταπτορα σε Ν λες να εχω προβλημα ?

αν δεν εχει πολλες τασεις εξοδου (για επιλογη χαμηλοτερης ισχυος), τοτε απλα ριχνω την ισχυ του driver ε ?

αυτο μου ειπαν θελει περι τα 25 watt οδηγησης. αρα με τα μισα ... θα βγαζει τα μισα (στο περιπου) , σωστο ?

αν το βαλω στα 700 βαττ, παω για καλωδιο και κεραια με την μια. και καλα το καλωδιο, κεραια πρεπει να κουβαλαω απο Ραφηνα ή να δοκιμασω λιγο λιγο, ποσο αντεχουν, αυτες που εχω.

ερωτηση, με κεραια χαλκου (οτι τυπου) Φ15, και Ν κονεκτορα, λες να εχω προβλημα ?

----------


## electron

Κάποιες αρμονικές που ενδεχομένος θα κανουν τον σαματά τους,λίγο ή πολύ, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα τις βγάζει εφόσον μιλάμε για κιλοβατική ισχύς.
Σχετικά με την ρύθμιση της ισχύος του μηχανήματος εφόσον δεν έχει κάποιο ρυθμιστικό της τάσης του όντως μπορείς να την ρίξεις από την οδήγηση αλλά πάντα πρέπει να κρατάς μια ανοχή.Δεν είναι αν θες σωστό ούτε να το υπεροδηγήσεις ούτε και να το ρίξεις τόσο ώστε να πέσει στο όριο αποκοπής η λυχνία.
Κονέκτορα τύπου Ν έχω δει σε ανάλογο μηχάνημα αλλά μην το δουλέψεις έτσι και με φουλ ισχυς καλού κακού. Όσο για την κεραία με το φ που αναφέρεις δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## radioamateur

Το μηχάνημα είναι αυτό Γιώργο 231;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Το μηχάνημα είναι αυτό Γιώργο 231;



Ακριβως,
τελικα εχεις μεγαλο αρχειο ....  :Cool:

----------


## radioamateur

Πάρε και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες ακόμα  :W00t:

----------


## radioamateur



----------


## jeik

Λιγο Καουμπο'ι'κο το βλεπω  :Smile: .

Το λεω γιατι προχθες σε  εναν  φιλο  , εβλεπα εσωτερικα ενα παλιο της C&A με την CX 1500 νομιζω και ηταν πολυ τακτοποιημενο μεσα . 
Φορουσε την 800 και εβγαλε μεσα στην πολη πανω απο 800 με κεραια γαιδουρι στο πατωμα (συντονιστηκε για το βουνο) .
Αρμονικες ? δεν ξερω  τι  ηταν , αλλα βουλωσαν τα παντα , χτυπουσε  και  ο  συναγερμος  του  διπλανου  καταστηματος  :W00t:   :Lol:   :Lol:  !!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λιγο Καουμπο'ι'κο το βλεπω .
> 
> Το λεω γιατι προχθες σε  εναν  φιλο  , εβλεπα εσωτερικα ενα παλιο της C&A με την CX 1500 νομιζω και ηταν πολυ τακτοποιημενο μεσα . 
> Φορουσε την 800 και εβγαλε μεσα στην πολη πανω απο 800 με κεραια γαιδουρι στο πατωμα (συντονιστηκε για το βουνο) .
> Αρμονικες ? δεν ξερω  τι  ηταν , αλλα βουλωσαν τα παντα , χτυπουσε  και  ο  συναγερμος  του  διπλανου  καταστηματος   !!!!!



πω πω, μαυρα χαλια εχει μεσα.
 :Angry: 

αλλα μεταξυ μας, δεν με πολυνοιαζει,
και αυτο γιατι,
στις γιορτες θα το δωσω στον jeik να μου το κανει ... πρωτη μουρη

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

*ερωτηση - καταλυτης*

αν το τελικο σταδιο (linear) και στα ιδια watt (πχ 800), τα βγαζεις απο λυχνια ή απο broadband mrf, βλεπεις διαφορές ?

δεν μιλαω για εμβελεια φυσικα, *μιλαω για παρεμβολες, αρεφιασματα, επηρεασμους γενικοτερα.*

στην θεωρια, λογικα, αν δουλευουν καλα, ενισχυτες ειναι και τα δυο, *στην πραξη ομως ?
*
θυμαμαι παλια με την cx, στα 400 βαττ, ειχα καποιες φορες, τρελα προβληματα (βομβος & επηρεασμος στα μηχανηματα ηχου ...κλπ) στο "studio", *προβληματα που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ (με την ιδια ισχυ) με ενα broadband 400αρι linear.
*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ασχετο, να και ενα "σκουπιδι" που αγορασα απο το ebay.

suono telecom με τις ζελατινες καινουριο γνησιο 

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...0xy4igfuct.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...xb7ooao2mc.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Μακάρι όλα τα σκουπίδια να ήταν σαν και αυτό.
Πόσο το μαλλί φίλε μου Γιώργο;Αυτό εκτός μπάντας πηγαίνει; :Drool:

----------


## jeik

Γιωργο , ποιος  τα  χαρακτηρισε  σκουπιδια , και  το  αναφερεις  συνεχεια ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιωργο , ποιος τα χαρακτηρισε σκουπιδια , και το αναφερεις συνεχεια ?



δεν θυμαμαι, αλλα καπου εδω το διαβασα.

βεβαια, κι εγω εχω δει πολλα μηχανηματα στο ebay, τα οποια (και οπτικα μονο) δεν αξιζουν ουτε ευρω, αλλα δεν ειναι ολα ετσι.

τελος παντων, εσυ δημητρη μου, ξεκουρασου, γιατι θελω εδω (στις γιορτες) να εισαι σε φορμα.
ξερει γιατι ?
Αν το λινεαρ με την cx, ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση με αυτη που εδειξε ο ραδιοαματερ... εχεις- εχουμε να ριξουμε αρκετη δουλεια

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ (εσυ βασικα  :Tongue2: ) ΠΛΗΡΗ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μακάρι όλα τα σκουπίδια να ήταν σαν και αυτό.
> Πόσο το μαλλί φίλε μου Γιώργο;Αυτό εκτός μπάντας πηγαίνει;



Που να δεις το RVR blues, ειχε ολα τα χαρτια τεχνικου ελεγχου του εργοστασιου με υπογραφες του τεχνικου της rvr.

Οσο για την τιμη (του souno)
Δεν ηταν φθηνο, 
αλλα, 
η τιμη του, δεν ειχε κανια σχεση με αυτα τα 1000+ ευρω που ακουμε απο τους εδω αντιπροσωπους.

*ΥΓ*
*το ebay θελει μεγαλη προσοχη, εχει παντου "ναρκες" και οποιος νομιζει οτι θα αγορασει, καινουριο επωνυμο exciter-ebay, με 300 ευρω, κανει λαθος.*

----------


## RFΧpert

Εγω ειχα πει για τα παλια ονειρα μας που βρισκουμε στα σημερινα "σκουπιδια" του Ebay... 





> Τωρα αν μιλαμε για το τι μπορεις να βρεις απο τα ονειρα μας, στα σημερινα σκουπιδια του Ebay, τοτε μιλαμε σε αλλη συχνοτητα μεταξυ μας... Εγω μιλαω για καινουργιο με καινουργια... Αν παμε στην δικια σου 'συχνοτητα' τοτε γιατι να αρκεστεις να παρεις Ιταλικα... αφου μπορεις, αν εχεις υπομονη και θεληση, να βρεις "διαμαντια" απο τις ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ εταιρειες οπως BE (Broadcast Electronics), HARRIS, R&S, CCA, κα.



Το Ebay ηταν (και ακομα ειναι προς το παρον τουλαχιστον) ενα ιντερνετικο junkyard που ο καθενας εβαζε οτι πια δεν του ηταν χρησιμο, η εβρισκε ξεχασμενο σε ντουλαπια, αποθηκες κλπ και αντι να το πεταξει στα σκουπιδια, θα το πουλουσε σε δημοπρασια και θα εβγαζε εστω καποια λεφτα, απο το για τον ιδιο "σκουπιδι"!!! Τελευταια (εδω και 3-4 χρονια περιπου) ολες οι εταιρειες που ειδαν τις πωλησεις τους να πεφτουν ραγδαια μπηκαν στο Ebay και αρχισαν να πουλανε ως ιντερνετικα μαγαζια, τοσο καινουργια οσο και μεταχειρισμενα προϊοντα... 

Τα "σκουπιδια" του Ebay ειχε να κανει με το οτι πλεον βρισκουμε πραγματα τοσο καινουργια (τωρα πια) οσο και μεταχειρισμενα, που μονο στα ονειρα μας βλεπαμε οτι θα ειχαμε δικα μας, πολυ παλαιοτερα (70-80)! 
Το Ebay καθοριζει ακομα και τιμες της αγορας... αφου πλεον μπορεις να βρεις σχεδον τα παντα, απευθειας απο τον κατασκευαστη (οπως τα σουονο που πηρε ο Γιωργος αφου ο Marcap47 ειναι ο ιδιος ο κατασκευαστης - ιδρυτης της Σουονο) χωρις τα "προσθετα" των ενδιαμεσων που εν ολιγοις βρισκονται ακομα στο 1985... 

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/RIGHTWEB

Νομιζουν καποιοι εμπορακοι οτι υπαρχουν "αποκλειστικες αντιπροσωπειες" μεσα σε μια ενωμενη Ευρωπη χωρις εμπορικα συνορα, και σε ενα διεθνες ελευθερο εμποριο μεσω των απευθειας πλεον πωλησεων κατασκευαστη - πελατη!  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2: 

Θα σας πω ενα παραδειγμα... 
Ζητουσα ενα συγκεκριμενα υλικο (LCD) και οι εδω "εμποροι" μου διναν χονδρικη τιμη ποσοστητος 300 τεμ _32 Ευρω_ το ελαχιστο +ΦΠΑ... 
Πηρα απευθειας απο την Κινα μεσω πωλητη Ebay (και οχι απευθειας απο το εργοστασιο!!! δηλαδη) με... *4.5 Ευρω* το τεμαχιο... 

Αυτη τη στιγμη ψωνιζω μεχρι και βιδες απο εξω!!! τουλαχιστον μεχρι καποιοι εδω (που ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ, δηλαδη απλα μεσολαβουν για να ερθει απο καπου κατι σε εσας) να ΣΥΝΕΛΘΟΥΝ... Μονο μεχρι να καποιοι καταλαβουν οτι ως απλα εμποροι το μικτο κερδος τους ΔΕΝ μπορει να ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο το πολυ 25% θα επιζησουν... και να ξεχασουν τα σημερινα και χτεσινα επιπεδα του 400-500-600% !!! 

Παντως σημερα πλεον το Ebay με τα "σκουπιδια" του μας προσφερει απλοχερα τα ονειρα μας του χτες (αντε του προχτες...)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τα παλια μηχανηματα ή τα καινουρια, αυτα που εχεις ή αυτα που θα αγορασεις ή κατασκευασει ... απο το ebay ή απο οπου ...

το νου μας.
υπαρχουν και αυτοι

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...mb7cyxrso5.jpg

φωτογραφια 2 ημερων, 3 στενα απο το σπιτι μου.
ευτυχως απλα, ειχαν παει για καφε.

ΥΓ
 :Cursing:   :Angry:   :Tongue2:  :Drool:

----------


## RFΧpert

> το νου μας.
> υπαρχουν και αυτοι
> 
> http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...mb7cyxrso5.jpg
> 
> φωτογραφια 2 ημερων, 3 στενα απο το σπιτι μου.
> ευτυχως απλα, ειχαν παει για καφε.
> 
> ΥΓ



Γιωργο, εγω προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ΠΟΤΕ δεν "πανε για καφε" ετσι τυχαια καπου... που εντελως συμπτωματικα ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ σχεδον διπλα απο καποιον ή κατι που θα τους δει "τυχαια" και θα ξερει τι ειναι  :Wink:  
Καφεδακια των τριων τεσσαρων ημερων σε συναφη κοντινα σημεια ειναι σαν σου λενε "κερνας καφε μεθαυριο εσυ"  :Wink:  :Confused1:  

Αποψη μου? Ισως, αλλα το εχω δει αυτο το εργο σε αρκετους "κινηματογραφους" και παντα ειχε το ιδιο non happy end...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τα καινουρια μου "σκουπιδια" που μολις παρελαβα,

*es1000 (λινεαρ 4cx800),* 
εξωτερικα - εσωτερικα αριστο, 
δεν ειδα ακομα αν δουλευει  :Sad: 

*bird 43 new* , ψαχνω για element ...  :Smile: 

υγ1 φωτογραφιες το απογευμα
υγ2 περιμενω απο Δευτερα, το bird dummy load στο 1,5 kw

----------


## radioamateur

Το linear πρέπει να  φέρει την 3cx800a7 ή 3cpx800a7 και όχι τέτροδο.
Με γεια σου φίλε μου Γιώργο...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Το linear πρέπει να  φέρει την 3cx800a7 ή 3cpx800a7 και όχι τέτροδο.
> Με γεια σου φίλε μου Γιώργο...



σωστος, απο χαρα εγραψα 4 αντι για 3.

την επομενη φορα αν δεις 5cx ... εσυ θα καταλαβεις οτι λεω 3 και οχι 5
 :Lol:

----------


## RFΧpert

> τα καινουρια μου "σκουπιδια" που μολις παρελαβα,
> 
> *es1000 (λινεαρ 4cx800),* 
> εξωτερικα - εσωτερικα αριστο, 
> δεν ειδα ακομα αν δουλευει 
> 
> *bird 43 new* , ψαχνω για element ... 
> 
> υγ1 φωτογραφιες το απογευμα
> υγ2 περιμενω απο Δευτερα, το bird dummy load στο 1,5 kw



Μπραβο και καλοριζικα... τα Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα σου... 
Τι φορτιο 1.5 κιλο πηρες...  ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μπραβο και καλοριζικα... τα Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα σου... 
> Τι φορτιο 1.5 κιλο πηρες... ?



σε ευχαριστω.

ναι 1,5 kw το πηρα, μεταχειρο φυσικα.

ξερεις γιατι το πηρα ε?

24 ωρες θα  εχω ανοιχτο το linear στο σπιτι χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...nbl79m80wd.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Υποκλίνομαι...
Με γειά σου!!!
Ελπίζω να το ακούσουμε... :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## mits

Καλορίζικο Γιώργο το εργαλείο! Δύναμη! Ρίξε και καμιά φωτογραφία από μέσα!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Καλορίζικο Γιώργο το εργαλείο! Δύναμη! Ρίξε και καμιά φωτογραφία από μέσα!



http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...j7ejk2b3vd.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...c83v4qqwca.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...r7qyry1viu.jpg

Κριμα, δεν μπορω να δω τιποτα, γιατι ολα μεσα ειναι κλειστα.

ΥΓ τελικα, ειναι επαγγελματικη κατασκευη κατασκευη, ελπιζω να παιζει καλα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ολο το set που θα παιξει μαζι.

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...phghinihij.jpg

λοιπουν element για την bird και καλωδιο

----------


## radioamateur

Πολύ στιβαρή κατασκευή...
όπως πάντα ο ιταλός...
Άψογος... :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## jeik

George ,το  λινεαρ  κατι  μου  θυμιζει , αν  ανοιξεις  το  μεσαιο  μεταλο  και  εχει  μεσα  τον  διαδρομο  συντονισμου  τοτε  μιλαμε  για  ξαδερφακι  του  λινεαρ   της  C&A , καλο !!
Προσοχη  ,  δεν  ειναι  broadband.

----------


## jeik

Τωρα   που  το  ξανασκεφτομαι , ισως   και  διδυμο  αδερφο !!!!
Δεν  ειναι  της  πλακας , ανοιξε  μονο  το  καπακι  που  σχηματιζει  ενα  αναποδο  ΓΑΜΑ , αν  εχει  το  συντονιστικο  ειναι  Σουπερ  !!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> George ,το λινεαρ κατι μου θυμιζει , αν ανοιξεις το μεσαιο μεταλο και εχει μεσα τον διαδρομο συντονισμου τοτε μιλαμε για ξαδερφακι του λινεαρ της C&A , καλο !!
> Προσοχη , δεν ειναι broadband.



που εισαι ρεεεεεεε,

ΥΓ 
βρε συ, λες ο Ιταλος να αντεγραψε το Ελληνα  :Confused1:  .... βρε λες ?
ΥΓ
περιμενω το dummy απο στιγμη σε στιγμη. οταν το παραλαβω, σε περιμενω για το "αναμα("αναμα"= εκφραση υδραυλικων και μηχανολογων για Την πρωτη φορα λειτουργιας των καυστηρων θερμανσης)

----------


## jeik

> που εισαι ρεεεεεεε,
> 
> *ΥΓ* 
> *βρε συ, λες ο Ιταλος να αντεγραψε το Ελληνα  .... βρε λες ?*
> 
> 
> Oxi , δεν  μιλαω  για  αντιγραφη , ισως  , ο  Ελληνας  απο   τον  ιταλο  ή  βασισμενοι  στην  ιδια  φιλοσοφια ,  κριμα  που  δεν  το  εβγαλα  φωτο  να  δεις  οτι  στην  προσοψη  τα  κουμπια  , κονεντορ , συντονιστικα  κλπ , ειναι  ολα  στην  ιδια  θεση  !!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ
> περιμενω το dummy απο στιγμη σε στιγμη. οταν το παραλαβω, σε περιμενω για το "αναμα("αναμα"= εκφραση υδραυλικων και μηχανολογων για Την πρωτη φορα λειτουργιας των καυστηρων θερμανσης)





 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

φιλοι μου, εχω παραλαβει και το dummy load και αγορασα και bird element 1kw,
σημερα (αφου αλλαξω βυσμα στο dummy και βαλω Ν ΤΥΡΕ)
θα γινει η τελικη δοκιμη στο λινεαρ.

φωτογραφιες ... το απογευμα ... καλη χρονια να εχουμε με
πολλα και απροβληματιστα watt.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

επιτελους

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...qatkfj72st.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...i38f8v8f13.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...5bx8fulmug.jpg

αν και το οργανο του λινεαρ ηταν στα 680 βαττ, η bird ηταν στα 800+

 :Cool:

----------


## radioamateur

:Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...wanwvvjrh3.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...y8quthp1o1.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/view.php?fi...x4mzxj7b8p.jpg

----------


## radioamateur

Δοκίμασες να το ακούσεις με το τεχνητό φορτίο γύρω από το σπίτι;Σε τι απόσταση το ακούς;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δοκίμασες να το ακούσεις με το τεχνητό φορτίο γύρω από το σπίτι;Σε τι απόσταση το ακούς;



να σου πω την αληθεια, οχι, και οι λογοι ηταν 2.

1 στο σπιτι μου θεσσαλονικη, δεν εχω μερος για να στησω το linear μονιμα. Ετσι οταν η μικρη πηγε ισπανικα, εγω, γρηγορα γρηγορα το λειτουργησα, στο δωματιο της, για να δω τι κανει.

2 σαν πρωτη φορα, ειχα αγχος για τον αν θα μου κανει τιποτα τρελα (θερμ, διαρροη ρευμ, κλπ κλπ) και δεν θα το αφηνα στην πριζα χωρις να ειμαι διπλα του.

Λυσεις
Ψαχνω για μεγαλυτερο σπιτι (δυστυχως δεν πουλανε σπιτια στο ebay  :Laugh: )
και
την επομενη φορα, θα κοιμηθω διπλα στο εν λειτουργια λινεαρ (για να αναπληρωσω την χαμενη rf ...)

ΥΓ το ΣΚ η μικρη εχει να παει σε παρτυ, αρα θα κανω και την βολτα που λες ...

----------


## leosedf

Πολύ ωραίο σύστημα Γιώργο..

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Πολύ ωραίο σύστημα Γιώργο..



σε ευχαριστω πολυ,
αντε να το δω να παιζει και σε κεραια.

----------


## kanalarxis

καλημερα,
το RVR blues το παιζω εδω και 4 μηνες, εχει πολυ καλη stereo γεννητρια,ηχο πολυ καλο και γενικα αξιζει τα λιγα λεφτα που κανει με το παραπανω.
τωρα εχω μια ενσταση για τον ανταπτορα που εβαλες στον lc ,για ενα κιλοβατ θα εισαι οριακα.εαν του δωσεις παραπανω ,εκει θα εχεις προβλημα.τι κεραια θα βαλεις?
καλες εκπομπες !!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> καλημερα,
> το RVR blues το παιζω εδω και 4 μηνες, εχει πολυ καλη stereo γεννητρια,ηχο πολυ καλο και γενικα αξιζει τα λιγα λεφτα που κανει με το παραπανω.
> τωρα εχω μια ενσταση για τον ανταπτορα που εβαλες στον lc ,για ενα κιλοβατ θα εισαι οριακα.εαν του δωσεις παραπανω ,εκει θα εχεις προβλημα.τι κεραια θα βαλεις?
> καλες εκπομπες !!



το *rvr blues* ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση για αγορα απο ebay.
H τιμη του παιζει απο 700 - 800 euro, και πραγματικα εχει αριστο stereo, μα και πολυ πρακτικα οργανα (γεφυρα - % διαμορφωσης L & R - θερμοκρασιες - τασεις)

Τωρα για το λινεαρ με τον LC, ισως εχεις δικιο, αλλα και η bird εχει Ν κονεκτορες ... και ξερεις αυτα πανε αλυσιδα.
οπως ειπα, στα 800 που το ειχα για καμια ωρα, τα κονεκτρορ ηταν κρυα.
οταν θα μπει σε κεραια (1 διπολο), θα παιξει με μιση ιντσα & lc κονεκτορς

----------


## leosedf

Τελικά πολύ καλό αυτο το RVR blues αλλα βλέπω πολύ κόσμο να το πουλάει παίζει τίποτα? Εμένα μου φένεται πολύ ωραίο μηχάνημα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Τελικά πολύ καλό αυτο το RVR blues αλλα βλέπω πολύ κόσμο να το πουλάει παίζει τίποτα? Εμένα μου φένεται πολύ ωραίο μηχάνημα.



Χωρις να ξερω ποιος που και ποσο το πουλαει, εχω την εντυπωση, οτι
καποιοι το αγοραζουν απο το ιντερνετ και το πουλανε με κανα 100ρικο κερδος.
Φυσικα αυτο δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κακο, μιας και αγοραζουν απο φωτογραφια και το πουλανε με ελεγχο.
αρα εχουν ρισκο και για αυτο βγαζουν το 100ρικο .

θα μου πεις αυτο ειναι εμποριο,
ε και ?
Τελικως ο χρηστης, το αγοραζει αρκετα φθηνοτερα σε σχεση με την τιμη του αντιπροσωπου

*ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΜΑΣ*, ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΦΘΗΝΗ ΤΙΜΗ.

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΙΣΚΟ, ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΑΙΜΟΥ RVR ... ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙΣ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ.

ΥΓ υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις σαν την δικη μου, οπου αγορασα πολλα μηχανηματα, και θα δωσω καποια αργοτερα (οσο τα πηρα), για να αγορασω αλλα μεγαλυτερα και καλυτερα.

----------


## leosedf

Συμφωνώ, το κέρδος του καθενός δεν έχει σημασία είναι δικαιολογημένο. Απλα υπέθεσα οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το μηχάνημα αλλα δεν το βλέπω. Είναι νομίζω ενα απ τα πολύ καλά της RVR. Δεν μου αρέσει ομως η ιδέα του να τα ενσωματώσω ολα σε ενα μηχάνημα. Θα προτιμούσα μια δυνατή γεννήτρια κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δεν μου αρέσει ομως η ιδέα του να τα ενσωματώσω ολα σε ενα μηχάνημα. Θα προτιμούσα μια δυνατή γεννήτρια κλπ κλπ.



αν ακουσεις το stereo του blues .... θα πεις ακριβως το αντιθετο
"που να μπλεκω τωρα με γεννητριες καλωδια και προσαρμογες"

αγαπητε, ολα σε ενα, μια κι εξω. ουτε γεφυρες, ουτε καλωδια ...
plug & play καταστασεις

----------


## kanalarxis

> αν ακουσεις το stereo του blues .... θα πεις ακριβως το αντιθετο
> "που να μπλεκω τωρα με γεννητριες καλωδια και προσαρμογες"
> 
> αγαπητε, ολα σε ενα, μια κι εξω. ουτε γεφυρες, ουτε καλωδια ...
> plug & play καταστασεις



παντως εγω δουλευω και γενητρια AEV απο το στουντιο κια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την γεννητρια που εχει το blues ,βεβαια θα μου πεις στελνω left-right και τα στελνω ψηφιακα και δεν εχει καμμια απωλεια. αλλα και ετσι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι.
οσο για την κεραια και τον κονεκτορα που θα βαλεις ,εγω με 2 τριαρες μισοιντσο και 7/16 παιζω ενα κιλο και με το εφεδρικο το διπολο μισοιντσο και 7/ 16 παιζω μονο 800 βαττ για αφαλεια ,για να μην ειμαι ανεβα κατεβα το βουνο.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> παντως εγω δουλευω και γενητρια AEV απο το στουντιο κια δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την γεννητρια που εχει το blues ,βεβαια θα μου πεις στελνω left-right και τα στελνω ψηφιακα και δεν εχει καμμια απωλεια. αλλα και ετσι ευχαριστημενος ειμαι.
> οσο για την κεραια και τον κονεκτορα που θα βαλεις ,εγω με 2 τριαρες μισοιντσο και 7/16 παιζω ενα κιλο και με το εφεδρικο το διπολο μισοιντσο και 7/ 16 παιζω μονο 800 βαττ για αφαλεια ,για να μην ειμαι ανεβα κατεβα το βουνο.



Μην ξεχνας, εσυ εισαι καναλαρχης και εγω οτι κατσεις ... :Tongue2: 

αδειουχος ?

αν ναι ... βγαζει κερδος το ραδιοφωνο ή απλα ισα βαρκα ισα νερα ?
αν οχι ... ωραιος

----------


## leosedf

Ψηφιακά? με τί λίνκ?

----------


## kanalarxis

> Μην ξεχνας, εσυ εισαι καναλαρχης και εγω οτι κατσεις ...
> 
> αδειουχος ?
> 
> αν ναι ... βγαζει κερδος το ραδιοφωνο ή απλα ισα βαρκα ισα νερα ?
> αν οχι ... ωραιος



με μια λεξη θολος ....αλλα περιμενω...να δω ασπρη μερα.
μονο βαζω (και εχω βαλει πολλα)περισσοτερα απο οτι εχουν βαλει πολλοι "αδειουχοι",δεν βγαζω...κανω ραδιοφωνο απο το 1983 πειρατικα και απο το 1989 σε διαφορα ραδιοφωνα (ΡΑΔΙΟ 1 - 9o KYMA - SCAN FM - ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΤΗΣ- ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ - CLUB FM - 1055 ROCK) στην θεσσαλονικη εδω και 3 χρονια μετακομισα στην καστορια. το ραδιο παιζει 5 χρονια χαρην της τεχνολογιας βεβαια.

----------


## kanalarxis

> Ψηφιακά? με τί λίνκ?



2,4 giga με barix.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 2,4 giga με barix.



 λινκ στους 2,4 ! ! !

αγορασμενο απο ελλαδα ή απο εξωτερικο ?

----------


## leosedf

Barix δεν είναι audio over IP? Μεταφέρεις σήμα με πολύ καλή ποιότητα έτσι, κάτι παρόμοιο θέλω να κάνω και εγώ.
Ναι γιώργο έχει και στα 5 και στα 10GHz για studio link.

----------


## kanalarxis

> Barix δεν είναι audio over IP? Μεταφέρεις σήμα με πολύ καλή ποιότητα έτσι, κάτι παρόμοιο θέλω να κάνω και εγώ.
> Ναι γιώργο έχει και στα 5 και στα 10GHz για studio link.



ναι αυτο το αγοαρασα απο αγγλια ειναι 2,4 και 5,8 μαζι ,600 μιλιβαττ.
ναι τα barix ειναι για audio over ip και παιζουν ,μονο θελει λιγη προσοχη γιατι rfιαζονται οταν εχει πολλα και μεγαλα πεδια.θελει φερριτες ,oxygene free καλωδια ,xlr βυσματα κτλπ.η ποιοτητα που μεταφερεις ειναι αναλογα με τα λεφτα που δινει ,α εχει και μια μικρη καθυστερηση δεν μπορεις να ακους αερα και να μιλας.υπαρχει ομως η apt που βγαζει κωδικοποιητες ακριβους αλλα παρα πολυ καλη ποιοτητα και χωρις καθυστερησει .αλλα ειναι παιδεμα ολα αυτα . βαζεις 2 πιατα και link κανονικα και παιζεις χωρις να μαλακιζεσαι.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

παιδια γεια και χαρα,

βρηκα στο ebay, ενα μηχανημα με την 3cx800,
μαρκας

ERTI
equipaggiamenti radiotelevisivi italiani

Γνωριζετε κατι, για αυτο το εργοστασιο ?

----------


## radionts

ΤΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ - ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΙΔΙΟ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

το νεο μου linear 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39Thb9C0v-U&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - elenos linear amplifier sf500 (500watt) / exciter rvr blus nv 30[/ame]

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό μάλιστα είναι σέτ...
Πότε θα τα βγάλεις στον αέρα? Βγαίνει ήδη?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αυτό μάλιστα είναι σέτ...
> Πότε θα τα βγάλεις στον αέρα? Βγαίνει ήδη?



θενκς φιλε.

θεσσαλονικη δυστυχως δεν παιζω (καμια 5 λεπτη δοκιμη με την 3/4 στο μπαλκονι)

ελπιζω να παω Χαλκιδικη κανα ΣΚ, να αρχισω τις "σοβαρες" δοκιμες.

----------


## nitako

Με γεια Γιωργο το νεο εργαλειο!! 
Να δω τι αλλο θα αγορασεις  :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Με γεια Γιωργο το νεο εργαλειο!! 
> Να δω τι αλλο θα αγορασεις



θενκς nitaks

Κωστα, τωρα (και για 6 μηνες  :Rolleyes:  ) ειμαι καλα.

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανω, ειναι να κατασκευασω μια ωραια κεραια για την Αθηνα

----------


## Γιώργος 231

elenos sf 500 (in 12 out 500).jpg


linear elenos sf 500,
power test

drive power 12 watt
out power 500 watt

----------


## Γιώργος 231

elenos sf 500
max power test

drive 13.5 Watt 
Out power 570 Watt

Οταν η οδηγηση παει στα 14,5 υπαρχει προστασια που ριχνει αυτοματα την ισχυ (δεν ειδα τι εγραψε η bird)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

δεν το περιμενα.

συνηθως οταν ακους οτι ενα linear βγαζει 100 watt βλεπεις στην γεφυρα 95 

εκτος αν ειναι δικη σου κατασκευη ή εχεις γεφυρα που στα γραφει "υπερ του μαθητη"

----------


## mits

Καλορίζικο το εργαλείο Γιώργο! Το είχα παρατηρήσει ψάχνοντας το site της elenos, ότι τα linear της αποδίδουν παραπάνω βατ από την ονομαστική τους τιμή (πχ το 2000 γράφει 2600max).

YΓ. Ιταλία?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Καλορίζικο το εργαλείο Γιώργο! Το είχα παρατηρήσει ψάχνοντας το site της elenos, ότι τα linear της αποδίδουν παραπάνω βατ από την ονομαστική τους τιμή (πχ το 2000 γράφει 2600max).
> 
> YΓ. Ιταλία?



Ναι Δημητρη Ιταλια,

Αυτο φοραει τεσσερα βλφ177, τα οποια βγαζουν 4Χ150=600.

Φυσικα, αν το βαλω να παιξει θα το εχω στα 500.
εχει ενα σκασμο προστασιες, και αν συμβει κατι,ριχνει αυτοματα την ισχυ εξοδου.
Ειναι σχετικα αθορυβο (βγαζει λιγοτερο θορυβο απο το exciter)
και το οργανο του διχνει σωστα.

Οσο απο ποιοτητα, το κατι αλλο, να φανταστεις ολες η βιδες του ειναι τυπου αλεν

ειναι κατασκευης 2001, και ειναι σαν καινουριο ! !

Νομιζω ηταν καλη επιλογη

----------


## WIZARD

το site της elenos ποιο ειναι (αυτη που κατσκευαζει το μηχανημα  			 			elenos sf 500)?  


Γιώργος 231 πολυ ωραιο το ολο "μηχανημα" ,μπραβο σου 
αντε με το καλο να το κανεις ,καμια δοκιμη με κεραια ....
Θα "μπουμπουνιξει'' το εργαλειο  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Περιμενουμε νεα σου

----------


## leosedf

www.elenos.it
www.rvr.it

----------


## WIZARD

> www.elenos.it
> www.rvr.it



Ευχαριστω πολυ..... :Wink:

----------


## nitako

> Ειναι σχετικα αθορυβο (βγαζει λιγοτερο θορυβο απο το exciter)



 
.......... :Biggrin: ...........

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> .....................



Και εγω οταν ειδα αυτα 4 blower, ειπα, οτι καπου θα πρεπει να το χωσω για να μην το ακουω οταν δουλευει.
Ομως τελικα, δεν κανουν θορυβο.

Σε αντιθεση με τα νεα και μικρου ογκου exciters, οπου blower δεν βλεπεις, αλλα τα ακους οταν δουλευουν ακομα και στο διπλανο δωματιο

----------


## nitako

Ειναι λογικο να συμβαινει αυτο στα rack 1u ,παντως και εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσουν πολυ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## radioamateur

> elenos sf 500
> max power test
> 
> drive 13.5 Watt 
> Out power 570 Watt
> 
> Οταν η οδηγηση παει στα 14,5 υπαρχει προστασια που ριχνει αυτοματα την ισχυ (δεν ειδα τι εγραψε η bird)



Αν τελικά σήμερα σου πρότειναν να αγοράσεις ένα λαμπάτο σε τιμή ξεφτύλλα και ενα τραντστορικό με ίδια ονομαστική ισχύ.. σε τιμή πολλαπλάσια... τι θα αγόραζες; :Confused1: 
Με γεια το νέο εργαλειο!!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αν τελικά σήμερα σου πρότειναν να αγοράσεις ένα λαμπάτο σε τιμή ξεφτύλλα και ενα τραντστορικό με ίδια ονομαστική ισχύ.. σε τιμή πολλαπλάσια... τι θα αγόραζες;
> Με γεια το νέο εργαλειο!!!



και τα 2 ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## jeik

Eγω  πιστευω  το  λαμπατο , φαντασου  να  πας  να  ξεκολησεις  καμενο  τρανζιστορ  απο  την  πλακετα  κλπ , ενω   με  την  λαμπα  :Smile: .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Δημητρη, απο το 86 - 87 που κατασκευαζα τα BLY94 εως και σημερα που παιζω με ετοιμα, ποτε δεν μου εχει χαλασει τρανζιστορ.

Φυσικα και γουσταρω τρελα τις λυχνιες, και αν επρεπε να διαλεξω, προς τα εκει θα με εβλεπα.

Ομως, ακομα και σημερα, καθε φορα που βλεπω broadband μεγαλης ισχυος, το κοιταω με θαυμασμο.

ενας θαυμασμος , μια σκεψη, που λεει 
"καλα ρε παιδι μου, τοσα βατ και ουτε ενα μεταβλητο ? και δουλευει ? πω πω πω"

τελικα
Η καρδια λεει λυχνια μα η λογικη φωναζει τρανζιστορ.

----------


## radioamateur

Όντως η λυχνία έχει κάτι το πολύ ρομαντικό... αλλά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση...
Μπορεί μεν να είσαι δέσμιος της λάμπας με το όποιο κόστος αλλά γνωρίζεις ότι θα το κρατήσεις θα το μετατρέψεις το linear θα του βγάλεις τα μάτια και ακόμα θα λειτουργει.
Το μόνο ίσως πρόβλημα είναι το κόστος λυχνιών εντός Ελλάδος...
Να δώσω και ένα παράδειγμα χειροπιαστό....
Πχ gs36b= 4cx400a είναι λάμπα ευρέως διαδεδομένη στον ερασιτεχνικό κόσμο αλλά δεν άκουσα να γίνεται ποτέ λόγος εντος...
Λάμπες καινούριες ρώσικες δεν νομίζω να βρίσκονται...σε normal τιμή.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πας στο mosfet... σκεφτόμενος ότι καθάρισες μια και έξω...
Χαρακτηριστικά παραθέτω έναν υπολογισμό που έγινε από ιταλό τεχνικο
"tx VALVOLARE 1Kw 2000€ + [consumo 2Kw (17520 Kwh 0.5 €) = 8760 + quota valvola 300) x 4] = 38.240
tx MOSFET 1 KW 6000€ + [consumo 1,5 kw (13140 Kwh 0.5 €) = 6570 ) x4] = 32.280

Differenza 5960...... praticamente il costo del finale (NON DELLA DIFFERENZA TRA I DUE!!!!)"
Κάνοντας τους υπολογισμούς εντέλλει φαίνεται νσ γίνεται η απόσβεση του κόστους του μηχανήματος mosfet στο κόστος κατανάλωσης.Κουφό!!! :W00t:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Όντως η λυχνία έχει κάτι το πολύ ρομαντικό... αλλά μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση...
> Μπορεί μεν να είσαι δέσμιος της λάμπας με το όποιο κόστος αλλά γνωρίζεις ότι θα το κρατήσεις θα το μετατρέψεις το linear θα του βγάλεις τα μάτια και ακόμα θα λειτουργει.
> Το μόνο ίσως πρόβλημα είναι το κόστος λυχνιών εντός Ελλάδος...
> Να δώσω και ένα παράδειγμα χειροπιαστό....
> Πχ gs36b= 4cx400a είναι λάμπα ευρέως διαδεδομένη στον ερασιτεχνικό κόσμο αλλά δεν άκουσα να γίνεται ποτέ λόγος εντος...
> Λάμπες καινούριες ρώσικες δεν νομίζω να βρίσκονται...σε normal τιμή.
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πας στο mosfet... σκεφτόμενος ότι καθάρισες μια και έξω...
> Χαρακτηριστικά παραθέτω έναν υπολογισμό που έγινε από ιταλό τεχνικο
> "tx VALVOLARE 1Kw 2000€ + [consumo 2Kw (17520 Kwh 0.5 €) = 8760 + quota valvola 300) x 4] = 38.240
> ...



Φυσικα ετσι ειναι σε οτι αφορα τους επαγγελματιες που παιζουν24 ωρες 365 μερες τον χρονο
Εμεις ως "περιεργοι εραστες των FM", δεν παιζουμε ετσι.

Εγω το μονο που κοιταω ειναι να αντεχουν τα καλωδια ρευματος και οι ασφαλειες, κι ας τραβαει οτι γουσταρει.

Δυστυχως δεν εχω ουτε τα κοτσια ουτε το χρονο να παιζω συχνα.

----------


## radioamateur

> Αγαπητοι φιλοι,
> 
> αγορασα το τελευταιο καιρο 3 "σκουπιδια" exciter fm απο το ebay.
> 2 rvr & 1 suono. (2 καινουρια και ενα παλιο)
> 
> λοιπον,
> τα exciter λειτουργουν αριστα, και δεν θα τα ελεγα καθολου σκουπιδια.
> το μονο προβλημα που ειχα, ηταν με το πρωτο pll (ενα πολυ παλιο αλλα ομορφο rvr stereo) οπου ειχε χτυπηθει η συσκευασια του και ειχαν σπασει 2 διακοπτες τους οποιους και αλλαξα.
> Φυσικα θα ερωτηθω πως ξερω οτι λειτουργουν καλα.
> ...



Μετά από τόσο καιρό δεδομένης της εμπειρίας αν βρισκόσουν μπροστα στο δίλημμα λάμπα ή mosfet τι θα αγόραζες φίλε μου Γιώργο;
Επίσης στην υγρασία υποφέρει πιο πολύ η λάμπά ή το mosfet;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε Δημητρη, 
σου εγραψα μια απαντηση μιας σελιδας, και τελικα πατησα delete.

Η απαντηση σε αυτα που ρωτας, ειναι απλη.
Το 2010, οσοι παιζουν, εχουν μοσφετ. 
Μοσφετ = ευκολια - προστασια - οικονομια

Εγω, δεν "παιζω" και λειτουργω περισσοτερο με την καρδια παρά με την λογικη.

Οτι μοσφετ και να ειχα, το εδωσα και ειναι πολυ πιθανο, ακομα και αυτα που θα αποκτισω, να τα ξαναδωσω.
Το λαμπατο, καποια στιγμη, θα το βαλω σε βιτρινα, στο σαλονι.

Προσωπικα, περναω ομορφα, οταν δεν ακουω την διαμορφωση , αλλά τα μπλοουερ των μηχανηματων.

Με 2 λογια, λάθος ανθρωπο ρωτησες.

υγ
Η ΛΟΓΙΚΗ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5AcR16C8Vk
&
Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNUCP_1W_Fk

----------

